
Former 'No Nukes' Protester: Stop Worrying and Love Nuclear Power - drm237
http://www.wired.com/science/planetearth/news/2007/12/nuclear_qa
======
BitGeek
Because environmentalists have never cared one whit about science.

The 70s they were predicting eminant ice age, now they're predicting global
warming, in another 20 years it will be back to ice age.

Its always been about political ideology and controlling people- bending them
to their will- and never about science. Even in the 1970s nuclear power was
known to be safe.

Hell, a coal plant spreads more radioactivity than a nuclear plant. (Cause
coal contains radioactive substances naturally.)

